# Ultimate Driving Machine???



## SPINJ (Jul 26, 2005)

Almost bought a 5 series, then I drove my VETTE, blew past a 5 series :thumbup: and changed my mind.


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

SPINJ said:
 

> Almost bought a 5 series, then I drove my VETTE, blew past a 5 series :thumbup: and changed my mind.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

SPINJ said:


> Almost bought a 5 series, then I drove my VETTE, blew past a 5 series :thumbup: and changed my mind.


 Almost thought you had something intelligent to say, read the post and changed my mind :thumbup:


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

SPINJ said:


> Almost bought a 5 series, then I drove my VETTE, blew past a 5 series :thumbup: and changed my mind.


You were thinking clearly, but then the other head spoke up, and changed your mind.


----------



## BMW_Brand (Jun 17, 2004)

SPINJ said:


> Almost bought a 5 series, then I drove my VETTE, blew past a 5 series :thumbup: and changed my mind.


I swear that is the most ridiculous post ever. :rofl:


----------



## Bill97Z (Dec 20, 2002)

two entirely differnt cars.............go drive an M5....it can do everything a vette can....with 5 people in it comfortably!!!


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

Bill97Z said:


> two entirely differnt cars.............go drive an M5....it can do everything a vette can....with 5 people in it comfortably!!!


and four golf bags!


----------



## mohrgan (Feb 25, 2005)

SPINJ said:


> Almost bought a 5 series, then I drove my VETTE, blew past a 5 series :thumbup: and changed my mind.


Would that be a Corvette or a Chevette? :dunno:


----------



## TRWham (Aug 21, 2004)

Bill97Z said:


> two entirely differnt cars.............go drive an M5....it can do everything a vette can....with 5 people in it comfortably!!!


I bet a 'Vette can depreciate faster than an M5.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

_The 'Vette gets 'em wet. _

~ Bill Paxton


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

You should have gotten a used Z28 and saved yourself some money.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

LA525iT said:


> You should have gotten a used Z28 and saved yourself some money.


And don't forget the gold chains.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> _The 'Vette gets 'em wet. _
> 
> ~ Bill Paxton


 :rofl: + rep


----------



## aDoBo (May 2, 2005)

Bill97Z said:


> two entirely differnt cars.............go drive an M5....it can do everything a vette can....with 5 people in it comfortably!!!


lol thats true.


----------



## SPINJ (Jul 26, 2005)

Its always interesting to find a yuppie driver willing to try to bop and weave with his Ultimate Driving Machine only to realize he completely misjudged the limitations of his vehicle and is now facing the other way on a busy road about to be taken out by a '72 Bonneville and become a statistic.


----------



## Liverman (Jun 14, 2005)

:drink: : popcorn:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

mohrgan said:


> Would that be a Corvette or a Chevette? :dunno:


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bimmere46 (Jul 18, 2005)

ahh...GM and their fine quality products... :rofl:


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

SPINJ said:


> Its always interesting to find a yuppie driver willing to try to bop and weave with his Ultimate Driving Machine only to realize he completely misjudged the limitations of his vehicle and is now facing the other way on a busy road about to be taken out by a '72 Bonneville and become a statistic.


If you need to pass gas, please go outside. Thank you.


----------



## j2 (Jun 13, 2003)

SPINJ said:


> Its always interesting to find a yuppie driver willing to try to bop and weave with his Ultimate Driving Machine only to realize he completely misjudged the limitations of his vehicle and is now facing the other way on a busy road about to be taken out by a '72 Bonneville and become a statistic.


 :rofl:

Bahahahaha. I'm sure none of us have ever watched a Vette driving mid life crisis idiot ever try and take a 45mph turn at 100 and spin his fine automobile across the center divider narrowly missing oncoming traffic and hit a wall. :thumbup:


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

SPINJ said:


> Its always interesting to find a yuppie driver willing to try to bop and weave with his Ultimate Driving Machine only to realize he completely misjudged the limitations of his vehicle and is now facing the other way on a busy road about to be taken out by a '72 Bonneville and become a statistic.


It's always interesting to see mullet wearing ******** who are nowhere near as clever as they think they are make total fools of themselves.

:flipoff: :rofl:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

SPINJ said:


> Almost bought a 5 series, then I drove my VETTE, blew past a 5 series :thumbup: and changed my mind.


Like you even own a Corvette. :flipoff: Go take your Kia that your parents bought, and please drive safely home from high school. No 'Vette owner I know would consider a 5 series a comparable vehicle. Its a mid-sized sedan, not a sport car. Now, if you had said M3 instead of 5 series, you would have done a better job at starting a flame war. Kids today. :tsk: :tsk:


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

:yawn:


----------



## Clevertrousers (Jul 15, 2005)

SPINJ said:


> Almost bought a 5 series, then I drove my VETTE, blew past a 5 series :thumbup: and changed my mind.


That's right big boy...


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

SPINJ said:


> Its always interesting to find a yuppie driver willing to try to bop and weave with his Ultimate Driving Machine only to realize he completely misjudged the limitations of his vehicle and is now facing the other way on a busy road about to be taken out by a '72 Bonneville and become a statistic.


I think someone dinged your car. By the way, nice place you have there.


----------



## SPINJ (Jul 26, 2005)

It worked, yuppies are so senstive. :fingers:


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

1Dreamer said:


> I think someone dinged your car. By the way, nice place you have there.


:lmao: OMG...dreamer...that may be your funniest post ever...I nearly pissed myself :rofl:


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

SPINJ said:


> It worked, yuppies are so senstive.


I'm suprized, and impressed, that you kept an eye on this thread!

So tell us more about your car, is it a c6 or an older model?

I am also curious to know why you would compare a 5 series to a Vette, or for that matter, any BMW other than an M roadster. (Not much of an apples to apples comparison, or even apples to oranges...) I really like Vettes, and at one point was really trying to figure out how to make one work as a daily driver for a guy with a family, but practicality ruled the car out for me.


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

SPINJ said:


> It worked, yuppies are so senstive. :fingers:


That's why chicks dig us....we got the whole package. Great looks, high degree of intelligence, irresistible charm and we drive the ultimate driving machines.

Did one of us steal your girl?


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

jrp said:


> That's why chicks dig us....we got the whole package. Great looks, high degree of intelligence, irresistible charm and we drive the ultimate driving machines.
> 
> Did one of us steal your girl?


Edit: sorry, accidentally responded to wrong post.

WTF is the point of this thread?


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

SPINJ said:


> It worked, yuppies are so senstive. :fingers:


I didn't see any screaming at you.  Just posts pointing out why we think you are a bored teenager sitting alone at home in his parents' basement. Most Vettes are faster than a 5 series? Duh! C6 faster than an E46 M3? Again Duh! However, I can go through muck deaper snow and pull a heavier trailer in my 4x4 pickup than any Corvette, so my truck is a superior vehicle? Apples to oranges, my young friend.

If you wish to troll for more hatred, please go to E46fanatics.com. They will take you a little more seriously.


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

philippek said:


> :lmao: OMG...dreamer...that may be your funniest post ever...I nearly pissed myself :rofl:


 :dunno: I was serious. And just think how easy it is for him to move. He can just hitch his house to the back of his wife's truck and they're on their way. 



Rob325_in_AZ said:


> WTF is the point of this thread?


There isn't one. Just having a little fun. :angel:


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

1Dreamer said:


> :dunno: I was serious. And just think how easy it is for him to move. He can just hitch his house to the back of his wife's truck and they're on their way.
> 
> There isn't one. Just having a little fun. :angel:


Yah, I was actually trying to ask the OP what was his point in starting the thread, but accidentally responded with quote to the wrong post (put me in the group that wants the delete function back).

I know you guys were just having a little fun with the troll.


----------



## De_UnKnOwN_1 (Mar 28, 2005)

LOL this thread is too funny :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

De_UnKnOwN_1 said:


> LOL this thread is too funny :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


Your BMW (and mine) can be smoked off the line in a drag race by a corvette, and you find this amusing ?!?! :yikes:

Personally I was mortified to find this out. Oh the shame of it all.... :rofl:


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

1Dreamer said:


> :dunno: I was serious. And just think how easy it is for him to move. He can just hitch his house to the back of his wife's truck and they're on their way.


That's *sister-wife*, not just wife!


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

1Dreamer said:


>


I love the John Deere license plate. How fitting! :rofl:


----------



## Athos (May 20, 2005)

SPINJ said:


> Almost bought a 5 series, then I drove my VETTE, blew past a 5 series :thumbup: and changed my mind.


"We are so intimidated by your big American penis. So-o-o big! "

From the South Park Chinpokomon episode.


----------



## Athos (May 20, 2005)

SPINJ said:


> It worked, yuppies are so senstive. :fingers:


Gosh, yes. We are. And we know how to spell.


----------



## mscamp (Jan 31, 2005)

SPINJ said:


> Its always interesting to find a yuppie driver willing to try to bop and weave with his Ultimate Driving Machine only to realize he completely misjudged the limitations of his vehicle and is now facing the other way on a busy road about to be taken out by a '72 Bonneville and become a statistic.


The other day I actually witnessed a Lime-green Dodge Neon broadside and destroy a 2005 'Vette at a nearby city intersection. It was something to see.

BTW-Why are you here? Freudian jealousy maybe :dunno: ?


----------

